# RV Leisure Batteries



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

The done to death subject I know!

However, I think I have decided on the Elecsol 125AH and wondered if these were the best price:

http://www.alternativeenergystore.c...l_125_Amp_Hour_Deep_Cycle_Leisure_Battery.htm

At £122 inc vat they seem good , but wondered if you knew better?

Regards

Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Chris,

If it is any help, we paid £80.00 each for 3 x 90 amp Elecsols three years ago, so that price looks okay to me. 

The told me, that although they are 90's, they are rated at 100 amps. 8O 

Jock.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> The done to death subject I know!
> However, I think I have decided on the Elecsol 125AH and wondered if these were the best price:
> ...


? worth trying Nuke's Outdoor Bits - same price with 5% discount and delivery £10 - as he price matches might be worth price matching then asking for the 5%? Cheeky I know but if you don't ask.
Outdoor Bits

 
Keith


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well actually with the postage taken into account (£25 on alteng site and £20 on ODB) then with MHF Subs discount the total price on ODB would be £263.20 whereas on Altenergy it would be £269


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Stock Code Description 
EL110ZL Elecsol 110 Carbon Fibre Battery 
Part No. Price Stocked Item? 
EL110ZL was £109.00 Yes 
More Details... *now £103.55 inclusive of VAT and 5% online discount *
This is an ideal battery choice for use with Caravan, Motorhomes, Boats, and electric vehicles.

Specifications:
Deep cycle and engine start.
Dimensions (LxWxH): 353 x 175 x 190 mm.
Weight: 25.2kg.
Cycle life: 1000 cycles to 80%dod.
Guarantee: full 5 year, maintenence free.

Our price for 110amp


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi I have just purchased 2 110 ah at £65.00 each at discover cannock shop
Sir Graham


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Well actually with the postage taken into account (£25 on alteng site and £20 on ODB) then with MHF Subs discount the total price on ODB would be £263.20 whereas on Altenergy it would be £269


Dave - you don't know your own shop  
125 aH £128 plus £10 delivery

 
Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Superk said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > Well actually with the postage taken into account (£25 on alteng site and £20 on ODB) then with MHF Subs discount the total price on ODB would be £263.20 whereas on Altenergy it would be £269
> ...


Hi Keith,

£128 x 2 = £256 
- 5% = £243.20
+ £20 delivery = £263.20

And they call that magic!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Superk said:
> 
> 
> > nukeadmin said:
> ...


Anybody know how to delete a post?  
Been at the writing too long today.

 
Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Keith,

Don't worry you where partly right and Dave was partly wrong!

Just ordered and it came out as follows:

List pre vat £217.88 
Discount (£10.89) 
Shipping £20.00 
V.A.T: £39.20 
Total: £265.11

Dave forgot vat on the shipping!

Regards

Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

bloomin VAT !!!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I wrote some questions about what to buy and got no reply, I'm guessing because it's an overdone subject. Here there is a shop that specializes in all things electrical for cars and they seem to always have a camper or two in there. The owner's advice is to just buy a multipurpose battery that costs 1/3 or less than a specialized battery and gives in his experience 80% of the life of the special battery. Why pay 3 times when you don't get 3 times the use.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well one reason is to get 125Ahr in the space of a 110Ahr. Which may not matter in an RV but is another night in a PVC.


----------

